# FISDAP and OSPE



## fma08 (May 23, 2008)

Do any of you other students have to take the OSPE test before you are "allowed" to take the registry test?

And does anyone else use FISDAP to keep track of your stuff for medic school?

Just wondering what others opinions are about these if you use them.


----------



## Arkymedic (May 23, 2008)

fma08 said:


> Do any of you other students have to take the OSPE test before you are "allowed" to take the registry test?
> 
> And does anyone else use FISDAP to keep track of your stuff for medic school?
> 
> Just wondering what others opinions are about these if you use them.


 
We used FISDAP for mine about 2 yrs ago and I liked it. I liked being able to see how close I was to completion and finishing each competency skill. I also liked how it was similar to runs. I did not think there were enough catagories for C/C and S/S then though.


----------



## Epi-do (May 23, 2008)

We use FISDAP, and I am not a big fan of it.  The biggest reason is because it is so redundant for us.  We already have other paperwork and such that we have to do that tallies everything.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to drudge this thread up, but my medic class is required to pass this exam with a 80% or better in order for our instructor to allow us to take registry.  We get 4 attempts I think.

Has anyone taken this test?  Studies show that 97% of the students that take and pass the exam with a 80% or better will pass registry on the first attempt.


----------



## fma08 (Jun 6, 2010)

Taken it. Our school set a minimum passing rate before we were allowed to take the registry. There's pros and cons to it.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 6, 2010)

fma08 said:


> Taken it. Our school set a minimum passing rate before we were allowed to take the registry. There's pros and cons to it.



So I am assuming you passed it.  Did you find the difficulty on par with the registry?


----------



## fma08 (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually was off 1 point in one category. So I wasn't technically supposed to be allowed to take the registry but my instructors signed off anyway, I studied harder and I did pass the registry. I was told that the OSPE was going to be harder than the registry and it did seem that way to me. The registry seemed... mundane for lack of a better word for the amount of knowledge we should know to do our jobs effectively. The registry isn't an end all be all test of knowledge for paramedicine.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jun 30, 2010)

I made an overall score of 78% on my first FISDAP OSPE exam.  I need to study up on airway, we are supposed to need a 80% to sign off so I am close.

Can people who have taken the fisdap ospe post their scores along with if they passed registry or not?


----------



## mbowen (Mar 1, 2011)

We used Fisdap for my paramedic class and I can understand some of the frustration, but after I graduated it helped me get a job. I printed out my skills report page and showed it at my first interview. My employee was impressed with the ability to show all the skills I preformed during my internship. 



rhan101277 said:


> Sorry to drudge this thread up, but my medic class is required to pass this exam with a 80% or better in order for our instructor to allow us to take registry.  We get 4 attempts I think.
> 
> Studies show that 97% of the students that take and pass the exam with a 80% or better will pass registry on the first attempt.



I don't think that quote is completely accurate. The website states "Research concluded that students who pass the OSPE are 97% likely to pass the NREMT CE." So if you pass the Fisdap exam than you have a 97% chance to pass the nremt-p exam. Regardless if you received a 90%, 80% or 75%.


----------



## RemoveTheFear (Mar 2, 2011)

FISDAP is the bane of my clinical experience. Personally, I find it a very non-intuitive and frustrating data entry system for inputing my clinical data. In another life I designed data entry systems for a living, for users that did nothing but do data entry all day every day. I would have been lynched had I presented such a system to them for daily use. That being said, it might be that our program doesn't use it in the way it was designed to be used and it might work quite well for other programs. YMMV.

We took a FISDAP test at the end of our Basic class and I did find its results helpful. I liked the way it broke out how well you did in each section and it helped to know where I needed to devote more study. I think I made around an 85 on the FISDAP test and had no trouble with the NRT. In fact the NRT seemed the easiest test of any I took when compared to our Basic program and the FISDAP test.

And like another poster mentioned, I have heard that the end result, the culmination and summary of your clinical experience can be very helpful for job interviews.

So while the data entry piece sends me into agitated delirium, the system as a whole does seem to have some value.


----------



## mwmedic (Apr 30, 2011)

Our class will be taking the FISDAP test next week. We are also required to get an 80% or better to be cleared to take NR. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## foxfire (Apr 30, 2011)

We use fisdap for tracking our clinical and field time, along with the skills count. Its nice other than not enough s/ s and complaints.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 12, 2011)

When I used it as a student, I also found the interface very cumbersome and non-intuitive. Data entry was horrible. It led to students not accurately recording things, because it just took so long to get through the menus and refreshing the screens and the weird log-in page. It should not be this cumbersome data entry task that students have to get through.

As far as the OSPE, I found it more difficult than national registry. It had some really random and very specific questions in there that I couldn't find in my textbook.


----------

